
LinkedIn employees use forum about diversity to defend racism - tech-historian
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/4/21279739/linkedin-employees-racist-comments-george-floyd-protest
======
AdmiralAsshat
Ostensibly the "anonymous" questions are used on BlueJeans/Zoom meetings so
that employees can ask a question on an earnings call without worrying about
being fired. I guess it was inevitable that, when left anonymous for long
enough, the questions will devolve into 4chan.

